# How long do humidity packs last?



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

I was wondering how long humidity packs last under proper humidification?

I always thought those boveda type packs were kind of disposable, like they would like a week or two. But when I recently received an order of CAO Brazilia Gol's, I found that they include a humidity pack on top of the cedar to keep the cigars at the proper humidification. So since its in a box, I would imagine they last indefinitely...

Anyone have any ideas on the matter?


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

They will last a couple of months. If you feel the pack it will be liquid when new, when they are used up they have a solid feel to them.


----------

